# Homemade bait for trapping.



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone make their own baits and lure for trapping? I kill a ton of raccoon, fox and skunk and can get dozens of chicken eggs and carp are in my ponds.Just was thinking of making my own bait, or is it just easier to buy it?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Let's see: Drive up to Montgomery Furs, walk in pick up a bottle, throw down some cash, get back in the car and drive home. Or...skin a raccoon, fox, or skunk, rip the anal glands out and mix with some nitroglycerin, place in a clear mason jar in the sun to ferment, after a couple weeks open the jar and see if the smell is right yet, when ripened to the desired smell, pour into smaller containers and store for the trapping season.

It's kind of a fast food or home-cooked meal scenario. :mrgreen:


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha.... except Montgomery is four hours from me. I was just wondering really if anyone does it and the results they've had.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Back in my trapping days I used to experiment with making my own scents. I used food scents mixed with glands from the target animal and mixed it with cooking oil. The purpose of the cooking oil is to keep scent from freezing and from evaporating. I'm not going to say my home brew scents worked better than store bought scents, but they seemed to do the job.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What are you trying to trap? Sounds like you kill a ton of raccoon, fox, and skunk.


----------

